# LFD In Da House!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, in da garden leastways. I always enjoy this pairing of an LFD Ligero & a Ginger Beer. The ginger beer brings out a sweetness in these like nothing else & to my mind makes this particular cigar shine all the more.

Light up.









This one really sung so we thought we would take a journey around the garden whilst enjoying each other's company, all three of us.









Fred the resident Blue Tongue is not an LFD fan so he tried to filter the smoke by hiding behind a window screen.









Nothing like communing with the trees & sharing the joy.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thought I best share with the birds via the birdbath but no takers. Oh well, their loss.









The hedging was amenable to the idea.









Even the Banksia got in on the act.









Last but not least, Tash's garden frog yelled "Let Me At It Bastage!" so I did.









An enjoyable journey for me so I hope someone else enjoys it too. Be well my fine cigar smoking brethren, life is good!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh & BTW, yeah the pics are less than pro & the flash is crap in a couple but before anyone mentions it I will ask : Do I care? Today, not in the slightest. :madgrin:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Warren- those are great pics! Wish we had that weather here right now! But I'm going out to have a morning stick and think about your pictures while smoking it! :smokin: Snow, what snow? Thanks for the great mental images!


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

How does the ginger beer goes with the cigar, I have never tought of this match, is it worth a try?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

the frog pic is the best, thanks for the pics and laughs, glad you enjoyed the day bro.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice...looks like a great smoking day.
The Lizard is real way cool !
I enjoy LFD Salom.
Thanks for sharing your smoking time with us.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:tu


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

This reminds me of the montage in Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle where Kumar is fantasizing about being married to a bag of weed and it shows him doing everyday couples stuff with a giant bag of weed. That or any number of montages that anthropomorphize inanimate objects and place them in situations where the corresponding object would be. Does that make sense?

Wait, I found it.

White Castle Moment - YouTube


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I beleive I have one of those smokes in the wineador. Live lizards? check, fake frog? check. Now, where to find a ginger beer?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oliva said:


> How does the ginger beer goes with the cigar, I have never tought of this match, is it worth a try?


I find it a wonderful pairing. Another that is enjoyable with ginger beer is the Anejo linea. Hope you do try it & enjoy. :woohoo::bolt:

A little reading. : http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/298965-root-beer-cigars-am-i-only-one-4.html


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

Very nice...looks like a great smoking day.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

That's what a Banksia looks like. I have a couple of carved banksia nuts I got when I was down there. Carved and hollowed out in the middle to use as a diffuser (or candle holder I guess). I just thought they looked very cool. Back on point - LFDs rock!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Warren, glad you had a relaxing time! You deserve it!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice pics. This makes me want to try some of the LFD line, I've heard great things, especially the ligero and factory press lines.


----------

